# JDM vs. USDM sr20de



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Does anyone have info and specs on the difference between the JDM sr20de and the US version?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the jdm has no emissions bullsh*t on it and has a tubular exhaust manifold. some are 10:1 but most are 9.5:1. jdm motors have about 160 hp and 153 tq (correct me if i'm wrong). these are the main differences. and the tps, coolant temp sensor, and a few other things are different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

are those power figures for the 10:1 or the 9.5:1 ? i just baght and installed a jdm sr20de that i got for only $375 b/c my other motor lost a rod bearing. im waiting on my flywheel so i can get the trans back in...hopefully wedsday. so i am definitly going to see a performance benift with this motor? someone told me that the jdm motor has forged internals and larger head passages. im not sure on this one. if anyone has anymore details please let me know.


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

Our european sr20de motors, have 10:1 compression due to nissan motorsport pistons, no EGR valve and about 150 hp or less. No forged internals to my knowledge.


alex29


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

JDM motors that are 9.5 to 1 are 140 hp, if it comes with a stainless steal manifold it is 145 hp. JDM 10 to 1 motors are 145 hp, if they come with stainless steal ex manifoldz they are 150hp. What I am trying to say is the only reason JDM motors will make more hp is because of the piston the stainless steal manifold will not help you because it is not that great and you guys most likely have after marj=ket headers. So as far as JDM motors go you are only getting 140 or 145 hp.

Andreas Miko


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

You are wrong. The JDM Motors are all 10:1 compression and have 150 hp. The US motors have 140.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

no....i think your wrong. Only certain later model european sr20de's with the low port maniforld are 10:1.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

werks96 said:


> *are those power figures for the 10:1 or the 9.5:1 ? i just baght and installed a jdm sr20de that i got for only $375 . *


what car did your Jdm motor come out of?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I now have my new motor in and run. i have a few problems that ill try to work out before i bring them to the forum, but it seems to be running pretty well. the new motor is alot different, much smother idle, throttle delivery, and on cam response. i replace everything i could afford while i had the car apart. i changed the clutch, clutch cable, altenator, down pipe( hope to modify it to use the JDM header), and ground cable. my motor came from a 95 nissan premeria p10. im pretty sure its the 10:1 150hp motor. i found a good list on sr20deforum that lists all the applications of the sr20de and their respective power outputs. what ever it is my car is definitly changed. i havent really got into the throttle to much. there is a slight miss fire thats happened twice. i think it could be the computer learnig the new motor though. ill wait to see if it works its self out and maybe check the timing.


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

doesn't the jdm one have a turbo


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Generaly nissan adds a "T" at the end of each motor code to designate turbo aplications. Like sr20de vs. sr20det 

Probably the last update to this thread...motor runs great. very nice, very smooth. not sure what the timing is set at but an increase in octane at the pump made a pretty notciable increase in power. hope to check that soon. the car has sorted itself out no hint of misfire or any other problems except a hot start issue which may be a AAC valve. it runs very strong to redline. 
i would like to recommend sr20development.com if you plan to do a jdm sr20de swap or replacement. i got my motor for $375+140 shipping. motor was not stripped and got to ohio from california in 3 days. if anyone has any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

